# Saw some ferrets today!



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi all you small animal lovers.

This is Classixuk (from the dog section of these boards). I've never ventured down these parts before. Must say though, you've done it up quite nice...love the decor!

Anyway, I was at a fun dog show today, when I saw this particularly lovely girl and her mum walking by, so I rushed up and asked if I could take a photo to put on here for you guys. 

She told me that she takes her ferrets everywhere! Is that usual for a ferret owner?










Thought you'd enjoy the picture!


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

hey classixuk! glad you ventured down here! I'm usually down here but sometimes in the dog part too!

They are gorgeous ferrets! a lot of people take them place. I dont usually take mine to busy places as you litterally cant get anywhere with people stopping you! I normally would not mind this at all but my ferret is a biter and i always worry she will have someones hand off! we have a trip to PAH every now and again. I take my cousins out sometimes and they are really cuddly so I love to talk to people about them. 

some of the things people think they are...

"ooh look at the dachsund puppy!"
"wow, a monkey in a harness"
"can you keep otters as pets?"

:lol:


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Tapir said:


> hey classixuk! glad you ventured down here! I'm usually down here but sometimes in the dog part too!
> 
> They are gorgeous ferrets! a lot of people take them place. I dont usually take mine to busy places as you litterally cant get anywhere with people stopping you! I normally would not mind this at all but my ferret is a biter and i always worry she will have someones hand off! we have a trip to PAH every now and again. I take my cousins out sometimes and they are really cuddly so I love to talk to people about them.
> 
> ...


Hey Tapir! Thanks for the welcome! 

To be honest, I thought the albino in her top was an albino rat at first. She then pulled it out and when the body didn't stop, I realised my error. 

I didn't touch them as I wasn't invited, and I kind of thought that with the heat of the day (it was boiling hot) and the fact that loads of other people had probably touched them that day, I would be kinder not to start asking for a grope!

The mother told me that they have 6 dogs, 20 cats, 4 rabbits and the 3 ferrets all in a 3 bedroom house! 

The ferrets were beautiful though and the owners seemed like lovely people.

My years of small animal ownership ended years ago in my teens when I was a rat fancier. I had 8 rats back then, 6 black hooded and 2 albino. Still love rats to this day, but OH wouldn't be happy about it if I brought one home now...neither would the dog or the cat!


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Awwwwhhhh so cute!!! I love the look of ferrets but I don't think I'm man enough to take a chomp off one! I'm sticking with rats - I have 13 now and have never been bitten (yet!) 
I think I've had about 17 in total so far, not all at the same time though  they're so addictive.

But yeah, that's such a nice photo - the bottom one looks roany doesn't it? I didn't think they had many colours :3


----------

